# LSU in the works!



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Alright all you LSU fans. Here is the start of a build im doing. More details later.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice I just got two billy stix in lsu


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Go Tigers!

50 years ago and I still miss pulling panty raids on the LSU campus girl's dorms...

:rotfl:


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet! Keep us updated.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

LOTSA work getting those grips to that stage! Looking good, keep us posted!!


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Working on the main wrap now. Will post pics when done!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Lookin good so far! Yeah I can see the work in those grips.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Main wrap i think is going to be done. Going to look at adding to it but don't know yet.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Not a LSU fan but the rod looks great. I have never seen OB's in a continuous butt wrap, great concept. I struggle making a few OB's on a rod....looks like you have it down. 

Pods


----------



## SharkBittenC10 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm die hard LSU fan, I want one! lol


----------



## H Squared (Jul 24, 2013)

The best color match I have seen so far. Do you mind sharing the thread makes and colors?


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fish hawk color loc goldenrod 209
Fish hawk purple 468


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Great thread work.

-hook


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I went to 2 schools that were rivals to LSU, but I'd fish with that rod!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That cross wrap is killer !!!!!!! Nice color match!


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

Great Olive Branch weave, Nice job all the way around.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hook keep is on. Putting guides on tonight.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's finally done! Enjoy and comments welcome!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

That's hard core, BUD!!!


----------

